# John Deere power shift issues.



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Last week while mowing hay JD 4020 PS came to a dead stop stalled out but Discbine was still spinning. I had absolutely no time to push inch peddle in or turn pto off . So I put the tractor in park turn pto off restart motor do a little walk around and find nothing. So the tractor worked perfectly for the next 20 acres of mowing and baled all the hay with it . So this week a friend of mine borrowed the tractor to load some logs and the tractor does the same thing while going up the road in 7th gear . Thankfully everything seems to work fine. Seems to me that it is either getting into two gears at once or a friend suggested that it got into forward and reverse at the same time anybody ever have this happen before.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

The only thing I have had the powershift do on the 4040 is shift on its own. That sucks when your not expecting it. I wonder if it's a similar issue you had.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My guess is to check for leaking gasket on shift valve.

R94321 Gasket - GASKET, SHIFT VALVE HOUSING PLATE <a>ADD</a> 6.93 USD

R100308 Gasket - GASKET,TRANS CONTROL VALVE HSG 8.66 USD


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks Tx Jim guess I'll give it a try sound like a job for as soon as I can get the parts . Do you think I need a service manual to do it or is it just a swap out the old gaskets deal. I have a friend that worked for JD but is getting up there in age and I hate to bother him to much.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It's been a long time since I've seen valve apart but I think R&R gaskets is fairly simple. Of course it's always nice to have a tech manual to read & get bolt torque spec's.


----------

